# Need a good bumper rechromer



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking for the best place to get a bumper for my 70 rechromed. Im in CT but dont mind shipping if i have to


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

try austin metal finishing in providence ri AUSTIN METAL FINISHING I had them redo my 65 bumpers that had a couple of dents in them and they came out beautiful- triple plated and it was $900 for the pair


----------



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks I will look into them. Fairly close to drive to


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Crusty...

Took your advice and went to Austin to have my 65 bumpers and taillight chrome and headlight doors redone. Hopefully picking them up next week.
Question, do these guys seem a little loose? Sometimes they don''t answer the phones, and returning a call doesn't seem i their lexicon. I have been talking with Dan Fortin for my job. 
Just curious.

rich :confused


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

they are definately " a little loose" you would be to breathing chrome chemicals all day- did you see the place- not quite the OSHA perfect work enviorment- but after much research and hearing the horror stories about the place in fall river- I went with these guys- it took about 1 mo but my bumpers came back nice- they had removed 1 large dent and about 4-5 smaller scratches and they look great- the new repos are a little cheaper but I'll bet the fitment is not as good as original


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good info! I'm gonna need both bumpers for a 67 rechromed....keep us posted! Thanks Eric


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yup, that was what kinda had me questioning" did I make the right choice leaving the bumpers there". When I drove away, I was already starting to formulate where I will snag some more bumpers when mine go ,missing at this place.
Hopefully one more week and I should be reunited with them.
I will let you know!

rich :rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have heard of guys waiting a lot longer than 4 weeks......main thing is getting a GOOD job....nothing like good chrome!!!! e


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

My bumpers and taillight and headlight doors are down there right now. They have had them for about 6 weeks now. I am going down there tomorrow AM as he has a question on some pitting. I will keep you informed as to the job as it stands now. From discussion with them , they do seem to be knowledgeable.
I will keep you posted. The price quoted for all the parts was 1700. Seems reasonable, as the place I called in PA was starting at 1000 a bumper, and that was starting!!!!

rich :rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, and good luck with your project. eric:cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Went down to RI this morning to check on progress. Met with Don Fortin. He had some concerns with my headlight doors. When I got there, I was kinda of relieved to see all my parts were still there! He had already coppered them and reground down to get rid of pitting. He had called me because he didn't want to grind any more because of wall thinness. I was happy that he did call and nor just either plate and say tough or just do nothing. As it turns out, the issues were minor ( I am not trying to build a concours type car).
All plating will be completed in about a week, and I will report. 

rich:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Rich....


----------

